# Optical illusion Paper Dragon



## Ash (Sep 17, 2009)

Recently I found a very cool toy on the internet. It's a paper dragon, that follows you around when you stare at it. Personally. I've made around 25 of these today, and I thought i would share my fun.

 Check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyALAuKiKug

Also, heres a few links for the different color print outs they have.

http://www.moillusions.com/wp-conte...ot.com/albums/bb234/vurdlak8/green_dragon.jpg

http://www.moillusions.com/wp-content/uploads/3.bp.blogspot.com/albums/bb234/vurdlak8/red_dragon.jpg

http://www.moillusions.com/wp-content/uploads/3.bp.blogspot.com/albums/bb234/vurdlak8/dragon.jpg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 17, 2009)

Ooh, I've seen these before but had forgotten.
Thanks for sharing, I think paper craft is a cute hobby and that these dragons are a clever work of art.


----------



## Hir (Sep 17, 2009)

Extremely old.


----------



## Ash (Sep 17, 2009)

Old, yet so fun.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 17, 2009)

Ash said:


> Old, yet so fun.



Only after the first time. Later you see how artificial it looks.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 17, 2009)

Want one.

Shouldn't this go in lynx plox?


----------



## furrygamer84 (Sep 17, 2009)

thats creepy looking


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

*I think that is really cool. ^^ And the dragon is pretty cute too.*


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 21, 2009)

What type of paper is best for this? Just regular paper?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 21, 2009)

That's pretty baller, G.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2009)

I've had one sitting on my desk for ~2 years.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I've had one sitting on my desk for ~2 years.


Did it give you paper cuts on your penis?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Did it give you paper cuts on your penis?



Not after I put some tape on the edges


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Not after I put some tape on the edges


Nice.  Way to think outside the box.


----------

